# Your best pic of 2009



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

Lets see your best pic of the year....this was taken during the height of the drought on 7/21...this axis was ramming the high fence like a bull...trying to get to water


----------



## willydavenport (Jun 4, 2004)

thats a freaking monster!


----------



## ratherbefishin (Jun 5, 2009)

awesome axis deer!!!!


----------



## mr. buck (Jan 11, 2009)

pic of the elk camp i took in rye colorado. bed of the pickup is the prettiest part.


----------



## PortATrout (Aug 15, 2005)

This picture was taken during the height of the rut in December. He was ramming as well. Sorry, I couldn't resist ! Very nice Axis !


----------



## Dolphingirl (Apr 5, 2006)

Rio Frio, Yours is the best! Beautiful axis buck!:biggrin:


----------



## Sean Hoffmann (May 24, 2004)

Sunset during the second dove split.


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

PortATrout said:


> This picture was taken during the height of the rut in December. He was ramming as well. Sorry, I couldn't resist ! Very nice Axis !


there must be something wrong with that doe...she has an eartag? lmao


----------



## aggie82josh (Mar 16, 2007)

PortATrout said:


> This picture was taken during the height of the rut in December. He was ramming as well. Sorry, I couldn't resist ! Very nice Axis !


lazy shat doesn't even have one hoof on the ground! :dance:


----------



## C'est Bon (Oct 19, 2009)

Sean Hoffmann said:


> Sunset during the second dove split.


BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## C'est Bon (Oct 19, 2009)

*Dancing Deer*

Not the best quality, but pretty interesting...


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

here is mine..this was my first deer...my next is hopefully gonna be with a bow.


----------



## PortATrout (Aug 15, 2005)

South Texas Sunset on 12/22/09.


----------



## btreybig (Jul 3, 2008)

Drake after a duck hunt in Bay City. Love the look on his face.


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

*menard monster*

game cam pic of the one that got away....

and my big 8 that didnt....


----------



## Nobama (Oct 13, 2009)

*Holy CHit Man*









From Castaway Lodge post


----------



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

The first 2 are my caribou bulls from our bow hunt in Quebec in September.

The 3rd one is my boys in the deer blind.

The last one is my lacy pup with one of her finds.


----------



## JDog (May 21, 2004)

*Cool pics of a couple of S. Texas Bucks*

Here are a couple of pictures I took recently in Webb county. The bedded down deer was 10 feet from the feeder and in a steady rain decided to take it easy.

The jumping deer was a 10pt deer that I got lucky and spotted as he was stepping up to a cattle run so I got my camera ready.


----------



## espanolabass (Jul 20, 2006)

*My First Duck Hunt*

My First Duck Hunt! Looking forward to many more!


----------



## idletime (May 11, 2005)

JDog said:


> Here are a couple of pictures I took recently in Webb county. The bedded down deer was 10 feet from the feeder and in a steady rain decided to take it easy.
> 
> The jumping deer was a 10pt deer that I got lucky and spotted as he was stepping up to a cattle run so I got my camera ready.


Great behavioral pics!


----------



## tokavi (May 6, 2006)

Here are a couple from the duck marsh. First is Brad Beaulieu's master hunter Pudge. I love the intensity in his eyes. Second is a sunset over the marsh we hunt in Louisiana.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

I did not take it the Cuddy back did


----------



## dwhite (Jul 11, 2007)

I cant pick just one...lol...My friend is getting her degree in photography and took some pics when her and her husband went duck hunting with me...
















































Another friend of mine took pics on this hunt...


----------



## hsif (Dec 16, 2008)

My son with a shark. He is a bit happy to be outfishing dad.


----------



## whalerguy28 (Jun 3, 2009)

dwhite said:


> I cant pick just one...lol...My friend is getting her degree in photography and took some pics when her and her husband went duck hunting with me...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The fifth one would win any contest it is put into...Awesome Picture!!!!


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

My first lion picture. Have been trying for a few years to get one on a game camera.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Liked this picture of a young bear.


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

where was the bear pic taken? great pic folks....keep em coming


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*Cool video*



C'est Bon said:


> Not the best quality, but pretty interesting...


 I wonder what they were fighting aboutsad3sm


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

rio frio said:


> where was the bear pic taken? great pic folks....keep em coming


Northwest of Eagle Pass.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

A nice back ground picture. (Paint Rock Ranch)


----------



## saintsfan (Jun 1, 2004)

Here is one of my favorites for the year with my youngest hunting buddy in the background.


----------



## Knifeman (Sep 27, 2009)

This is my youngest son's best to date.


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

whampuscat3 said:


> Northwest of Eagle Pass.


 Quemado????


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

A couple of my faves. Sunrise and Bucksniffle


----------



## frenzyfinder (Jul 8, 2008)

1.My two vizsla's, pointing quail, the male closest to me is honoring his sister off to the left.
2. El Campo dove hunt, opening day, we limited out.
3. Rockport over summer, this is the wife and a buddies girl friend.
4&5. Teal from El Campo.


----------



## DHouser (Jan 6, 2009)

durin the week in POC. The one in the woods is from a hunt up near huntsville.


----------



## let's go (Nov 14, 2005)

I had a bunch of cool shots. These were my favorites from a trip to S Tx.

Foggy morning 10 pt









This guy worked this scrape for ten minutes. Kept walking off and coming back.









The ranch was full of great bucks. This was the one I would've taken if I had been there to shoot a buck. He really flipped my switch. Ended up scoring 168 and change when he was shot a few days after this pic.









And this majestic animal was awesome to watch.


----------



## C'est Bon (Oct 19, 2009)

airbornxpress said:


> I wonder what they were fighting aboutsad3sm


Eh, you know...the typical male-female stuff...and she just won't shut up about it!


----------



## texas8point (Dec 18, 2006)

Deep South:texasflag


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

Great pics guys....


----------



## M16 (May 28, 2008)




----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

Great Pictures! Guys!! *M16- awsome pic!!*


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

1)sunset on the Frio
2)Fallow deer
3)**** party
4)my buddy Leonard's 153 taken North of Brownwood


----------



## Die Terrorists Die (Sep 18, 2009)

*Awesome Pic*



Sean Hoffmann said:


> Sunset during the second dove split.


 Nice pic!


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

First pic is a promise for the future. The second is a buck i let walk. Early season and he was already missing a brow tine. Next year he might not be so lucky. 3rd pic is the buck I took that same weekend.


----------



## andrew396 (Jan 18, 2010)

First pic is an 8 pt I killed outside of Pearsall.
Second and Third are from a teal hunt in El Campo, with my dog Charley.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

andrew396 said:


> First pic is an 8 pt I killed outside of Pearsall.
> Second and Third are from a teal hunt in El Campo, with my dog Charley.


 2nd picture with Charley is very cool. Looks like a fooggy hazy morn.....


----------



## texas8point (Dec 18, 2006)

19 degrees in Buffalo, Texas.......


----------



## andrew396 (Jan 18, 2010)

Yea it was a real hazy early morning, but the birds were so thick that it didn't affect much and we still got out limits. Really nice hunt.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

I can't pick just one, but here are a few.


----------



## listos? (Aug 22, 2006)

My spotter with our big 8...happiness


----------



## tightline80 (Mar 7, 2008)

Old boy still get the job done. My Vizsla dixon.


----------



## Saltwater Soul (May 31, 2005)

*Beautiful Dog*

I have been intrigued by that breed. That is a fine looking dog.



tightline80 said:


> Old boy still get the job done. My Vizsla dixon.


----------



## ShallowSport24 (Sep 15, 2009)

4.5 year old 10 pointer. I'm not sure how good this will turn out. 250 + yards away w/ 300M zoom lens that I had to re-size. He wasn't too interested in hanging around and having his picture taken.


----------



## ShallowSport24 (Sep 15, 2009)

May look a little better.


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

Man youve got more restraint than me


----------



## huntrfish (Oct 16, 2009)

Excellent thread, these are some great pictures, please keep them coming.


----------



## crashboatbasin (May 21, 2009)

south texas sunset


----------



## ShallowSport24 (Sep 15, 2009)

rio frio said:


> Man youve got more restraint than me


Rio if your talking to me I have been watching this dude from a far for 3 years. This year will be only the second year of protien on the ranch after two plus years with zero rain. He is a waspy, spooky guy. I took these pictures early one hazy, drizzly, cold morning in early January from +/- 250 yards away. I think he'll be a book deer in a year or two, especially with all the winter rains we're getting now.


----------



## SHURSHOT270 (Dec 28, 2007)

4.5 year old 10 pointer. I'm not sure how good this will turn out. 250 + yards away w/ 300M zoom lens that I had to re-size. He wasn't too interested in hanging around and having his picture taken. 


Great G4's!!


----------



## Whiskey & Me (Oct 23, 2006)

Here is a few you "Duck Hunters" might like! :dance:

J.J.

"One limit down"









"Runnin' on Water"









"Tall Timber"









"Early Morning Widgeon"









"Watchin' "









"Two that got away"


----------



## Yellow Cat (Aug 10, 2009)

*South Texas Duck Hunting*

Her first Limit.








My girl laying in the layout.








The consequences of the layout blinds.








Oh and you cant forget the fish!


----------



## masterwader (Jan 12, 2010)

This is my first post..wont be my last. Heres a few pics, can't post just one..and I had to show off the pup. Thats Taryn, the soon to be bird annihilator! 
http://i66.photobucket.com/albums/h256/poopa****/deer.jpg
http://i66.photobucket.com/albums/h256/poopa****/deer2.jpg
http://i66.photobucket.com/albums/h256/poopa****/deer3.jpg
http://i66.photobucket.com/albums/h256/poopa****/deer4.jpg
http://i66.photobucket.com/albums/h256/poopa****/t.jpg
http://i66.photobucket.com/albums/h256/poopa****/taryn.jpg


----------



## SHURSHOT270 (Dec 28, 2007)

TARPON AND RANCH PICS


----------



## Pittstop (Jun 20, 2007)

*My Big Bobcat*

My Bobcat from this last season.


----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

My house from the snow in early December.










The real RipleyB.










My wife and Jerry Springer in front of Planet Hollywood, Las Vegas.










Going deep in Crosby!




























I think I can make it...










Ooops, these are not hunting pics. Sorry guys.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Sean Hoffmann said:


> Sunset during the second dove split.


Good Shot brother, pm me , I would like to make a print of that. I knew your dad from C101 cat years ago, nice pic young man. rs


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

The Future. rs


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

*Sue's 1st Yr*

She is 9 mths Old Now..


----------



## txgirl1722 (Oct 17, 2008)

*Grayton Beach, FL*

Boys on the beach and sunrise at Grayton. Couldn't choose just one.


----------



## TroutMaster76 (Jun 19, 2005)

My fave from '09


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Hard to pick a favorite.....but, I like these two. 
.


----------



## Robert10 (Jan 15, 2008)

Got to love hunting season......I already miss it


----------



## texas8point (Dec 18, 2006)

Next to the kids pic thread this is an awesome thread !:cop:


----------

